# Donut at Rapid Bay



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Trolled my ring out....solo trip...
nothing...nada ....squat...jack shit....
when I did find the mother of all squid patches I was heading for the beach...kept two for dinner.....got some ideas for next trip ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I very much need to find myself the mother of all squid patches. I need some!

Did you downrig?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

its not hard down this way ben....its just a very long drive for you boys.....try out from seacliff...much closer


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

bertros said:


> I'm not sure coming home with a couple of squid counts as a donut fella.
> 
> Keen to get some big green-eyes myself when i can get out.... Been a long time since one has escaped the bait freezer and made it onto the plate in our house.


when its fresh you can definatly eat bait! hahahah  
yes maybe not technically a donut....I call anything a donut if its bycatch to what I target
...in the past 4 years Ive targeted only 2 fish species...Sambos....Mulloway...and geez its been good! Well over 200 school mulloway...same again Sambos..and a recently added Snapper to the list as of Xmas. this year..with 13 or so been caught on my yak in 4 sessions.......im about to start kingfish in ernest this winter with a 4 day trip already planned....after yesterdays effort ive realised really quick that ive over thought the whole live bait setup...and need to keep things simple.....anyone ever get tangled up in a sabiki rig???? mother of god what a shit fight!...heading towards pylons in 12 meters of water aint fun!

As the boys know if I yakfish everyweek for snapper it gets boring so this is why ive switched to live baiting for a while....I hope im not the only one who gets the shits with groundhog day fishing....I really prefer to troll baits....secrety cant stand anchoring up....unless all ya mates want to 

YES I CANT SPELL....but I can count to POTATO :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

If anyone wants to head to rapid bay in the next few weeks for some deep water trolling please give me a bell and we will catch up...always happy to troll stuff around having a chat with somebody....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Had a similar experience at Rapid Bay with a sabiki and found tying to the jetty and letting a size 10 circle with a corn size piece of pilchard sit 2 metres deep caught me all the slimies I could want. Donutting there is also a familiar sensation but at least you got squid pasta


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> Had a similar experience at Rapid Bay with a sabiki and found tying to the jetty and letting a size 10 circle with a corn size piece of pilchard sit 2 metres deep caught me all the slimies I could want. Donutting there is also a familiar sensation but at least you got squid pasta


Yeah too true...ive got the custom stainless scotty 1050 downrigger mount made for the evo495......im thinking of buying a 1050 shortly and start downrigging properly.....
anyone got a spare 1050 they dont want?


----------

